# Peacock Gudgeons and betta



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 20gal community with harlequin rasbora and peacock gudgeons and I've been mulling adding a betta because then I can have four bettas instead of three bettas and more bettas... well, you know how it goes.

While I was doing the stocking numbers in aqadvisor and it suggested further research and caution.

Does anyone have experience with the two? I wanna hear more first-hand experience. 

The two peacock gudgeons I have are either both male or one male and one female. I've had them for three weeks-ish. The guy at the petstore wasn't especially helpful on sexing them and I'm new to these fish and keep changing my mind on what I think of the smaller gudgeon. 

They seem pretty timid and are super slow swimmers and will stare at food for a long time as if they're not sure what it is and then attack the pipette instead of the bloodworm.... they just seem pretty nonaggressive through being extremely slow... mentally (or maybe they have poor vision... I really don't know what their deal is) and physically.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know anything about them, but if they grab at the pipette instead of the food, they may do the same with a betta tail. I'd wait for someone more familiar with their normal behavior to weigh in, but if you do end up with a betta in there you might go for a female or plakat.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They're great fish! They're much like other gobies or stiphodens, they just roam around and do their thing. They won't bother the Betta much, if at all. They may follow him around at first to see what he is, but they rarely will ever grab or harm him.

Grabbing the pipette, that's normal for most fish as they anticipate the food coming out of it; they just get too excited about it lol. All my fish do this regardless of what species they are or passive vs. aggressive. ^_^

Be warned, the Betta may not play nicely though as we all know. So that's the only thing I'd be concerned for but you won't know until you try it.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, figured it would be like the frogs that just grab anything they see moving, didn't think of that! The only fish I've fed like that have been small and likely unable to fit a pipette in their mouth


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nyri said:


> Oh, figured it would be like the frogs that just grab anything they see moving, didn't think of that! The only fish I've fed like that have been small and likely unable to fit a pipette in their mouth


Kaxen never said they fit the pipette in their mouth lol, just said that they attack it. ^_^


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Haha true. I just watched a video of these guys and they look pretty cool. Now I want too find some


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, I had never even heard of peacock gudgeons! I am now taking them under serious consideration for the community tank I'm planning!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Be warned, the Betta may not play nicely though as we all know. So that's the only thing I'd be concerned for but you won't know until you try it.



I hope the betta I get plays nice. There's enough hiding spots I don't think a betta would fit into.

...though Jimmy at least thinks he can fit anywhere... I hope my new betta isn't like Jimmy.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

I know it's been over a year, but: update? Thinking about a group of peacock gudgeons w betta in community tank. Thanks!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't have a betta with them anymore because the betta who was with them passed away and the ones I've got left hate community tank life. 

The peacock gudgeons became less timid but they're still incredibly slow and easy-going fish. 

Mine never turned into a breeding pair so I can't speak from experience if having offspring to protect increases their aggression to a point it would be a problem.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Sounds like they might be a good choice... Provided that I get the right betta. Ours recently died. I'm trying to think whether there is any good way to at least get a sense of compatibility for community life before purchase. Like if my little local store would let me observe him in a stores community tank (which mine might), would that even tell me anything... I might add a separate post about that.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That likely won't tell you anything since the tanks aren't set up the right way. If the tank is heavily planted, you likely won't have much of an issue since the fish inhabit different levels of the tank. You may have some chasing the first two weeks but after two weeks, everything should die down and they should coexist peacefully if your tank is set up right. Store tanks are empty and putting a Betta in that will only stress him/her out, especially if there are nippers or very active fish around.

Most Betta's will cohabitate just fine but the key is to heavily plant the tank, I don't mean a few silk plants or live plants, I mean stuff it so you can't see from the front to the back. By giving them plenty of hides and places to explore, usually Betta's won't bother the other fish. Granted, there's always one who ruins it lol, but that's what I've had the most success in. It becomes an issue when the keeper doesn't try to build the best possibly tank for each of the fishes, in this case, you want to cater more towards the Betta to dampen any aggression he may have.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

One thing I was told to do when choosing a Betta for a community tank was to pick a few that seem healthy and reasonably interested in you. Then let them see each other. Pick a fish that is less excited about flaring at his neighbor. Basically one that isn't as flare happy, _ assuming you can tell they are likely healthy_ is probably going to be a less aggressive Betta in a community tank.

Again, this is just something that was suggested to me, but seems reasonable.


----------

